# Macht ein hd receiver das Bild besser bei einem full hd tv



## DiloDeri (3. Januar 2012)

wie die Frage schon sagt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, um HD Material darstellen zu können braucht man doch wohl eine HD Quelle, in dem Fall den Reciever!


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

im gegensatz zu was?

hd-receiver zu einem sd-digital receiver?

oder

hd-receiver zu einem analog-receiver?


----------



## DiloDeri (3. Januar 2012)

Ich meine damit ob das Bild besser wird wenn ich mir ein HD Receiver kaufe.Ich habe ja ein full hd tv aber das Bild ist halt nicht so scharf.Meine Frage ist ob es was hilft einen Hd receiver zu kaufen der das Bild schärfer macht.
Derzeit benutze ich ein Digitalkabel.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

was für einen receiver hast du denn im moment?
modell, typ?
analog, digital?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (3. Januar 2012)

Ja das Bild ist deutlich besser.
ARD, ZDF, ARTE, ServusTV und AnixeHD strahlen frei/öffentlich HD Material aus.
Der Rest(HD+) strahlt kostenpflichtig mit Werbung durchzogenes Material aus, dass eingeschränkt und/oder limitiert ist/ sein kann. 
Mir persönlich reichen die freien bzw. öffentlich rechtlichen Programme. Habe bestimmt schon 50 HD Filme auf der Festplatte(sowie etliche Dokus, Konzerte usw.) und die Quali ist super


----------



## DiloDeri (3. Januar 2012)

Werden die Sender wie pro 7 oder kabel eins auch in hd angezeigt ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Januar 2012)

Wenn du HD+ abonniert hast und einen Tauglichen Reciever hast, Ja!


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

da du es nicht nötig hast auf fragen einzugehen, denke ich mal hier ist schluss...


----------



## DiloDeri (3. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> was für einen receiver hast du denn im moment?
> modell, typ?
> analog, digital?




Gerade habe ich noch keinen Receiever.


----------



## KaterTom (3. Januar 2012)

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, einen HD-Receiver zu kaufen. Im Vergleich zu Analog-TV ist der Qualitätsunterschied enorm! Aber auch bei SD-Digital-TV lässt sich noch was rausholen. Alle HD-Receiver bieten nämlich die Möglichkeit, das Bild unabhängig vom Eingangssignal auf 1920x1080 hochzuskalieren. Um die privatsender in nativem HD zu empfangen, brauchst du HD+. Dies ist ein kostenpflichtiger Verschlüsselungsstandard. Der Receiver muss dafür extra geeignet sein.


----------



## DiloDeri (3. Januar 2012)

Aber wenn einem nur die Privatsender wichtig sind dann lohnt sichs nicht ein receiver zu kaufen.Denn die Auflösung ändert sich ja nicht.


----------



## KaterTom (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, die bestmögliche Bildqualität bietet natürlich ein HD-Sender auf einem HD-Receicer. Der Unterschied zwischen SD- und HD-Ausgangsmaterial ist schon deutlich sichtbar. Ob sich das jetzt für dich nur wegen den privaten lohnt, ist eine andere Frage. Bei HD+ gibt es ausser den Abo-Kosten auch noch Restriktionen, wie das Unterbinden von Aufnahmen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

Ich hab eines noch nicht verstanden: Du hast scheinbar Kabel-TV. Schaust Du da denn analog oder digital - oder weißt Du es nicht? Bei digital wird das Bild keinen deut besser, außer Du abonnierst das HD+ von den privaten Sendern, dann hast Du dort ein besseres Bild, da die in HD senden (teils aber sind da auch nicht anderes als hochgerechnete SD-Sendungen) - allerdings gibt es fast keinen Kabel-TV-Anbieter, der HD+ auch anbietet. 

Welchen Fernseher hast Du denn? Wenn Du schon jetzt digital schaust, dann hat der ja DVB-C. Hat der auch einen CI+ Slot? Wenn ja UND wenn Dein Kabelanbieter HD+ ermöglicht, dann brauchst Du auch für das HD+ Abo keinen extra Receiver. Du musst Du nur ein CI-Modul mit HD+ Karte für KabelTV kaufen (ggf wird das auch direkt von Deinem Kabel-Tv-Anbieter verkauft) und hast dann die privaten Sender in HD.

Bei welchem Anbieter bist Du denn?


----------



## onslaught (3. Januar 2012)

SD-Receiver sind kaum noch auf dem Markt. Ein HD-Receiver ist Zukunftsicher, zumal ab Frühjahr die ganzen 3. Programme und die Unterprogramme wie ZDF-Neo, oder ARD 1+ auch in HD ausgestrahlt werden sollen. Zwar wie ARD+ZDF nur in 1280x720 aber immerhin besser als Standard SD.
Wenn es tatsächlich "upscaler" Receiver gibt, der das Signal auf Full-HD hochrechnet gibts nix zu überlegen. 
Ich hab einen upscaler-DVD Player, macht sich hübsch, normale DVD auf Full-HD zu schauen.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*Am 30. April 2012 endet die analoge Satellitenübertragung. Auf  diesen Seiten finden Sie alle wichtigen Informationen rund um die  Umschaltung.*

Informationen über Abschaltung des analogen Satellitensignals - klar digital


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> *Am 30. April 2012 endet die analoge Satellitenübertragung. Auf diesen Seiten finden Sie alle wichtigen Informationen rund um die Umschaltung.*
> 
> Informationen über Abschaltung des analogen Satellitensignals - klar digital





er hat aber scheinbar Kabel-TV, daher ja auch meine Frage 2-3 Postings drüber


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> er hat aber scheinbar Kabel-TV, daher ja auch meine Frage 2-3 Postings drüber


 du sagst es: "scheinbar" 
der TE sagt ja nix dazu, womit er im moment tv guckt. und er beantwortet die fragen nicht so gern...

und mein post war an die allgemeinheit gerichtet und wollte damit verhindern, daß sich jemand ein sd-receiver holt.
weil wär ja blödsinn


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> du sagst es: "scheinbar"
> der TE sagt ja nix dazu, womit er im moment tv guckt. und er beantwortet die fragen nicht so gern...



POsting #4:_ "Ich meine damit ob das Bild besser wird wenn ich mir ein HD Receiver kaufe.Ich habe ja ein full hd tv aber das Bild ist halt nicht so scharf.Meine Frage ist ob es was hilft einen Hd receiver zu kaufen der das Bild schärfer macht. *Derzeit benutze ich ein Digitalkabel.*_  "

Da er aber nicht so gut bescheid weiß, schrieb ich "scheinbar", denn nachher meint er nur, dass er irgendwo am LCD auch ein HDMI-Kabel drinstecken hat oder so    aber als Warnugn für die Allgemeinheit isses okay - gibt es denn überhaupt noch nicht-digitale SAT-Receiver zu kaufen?  ^^


----------

